# POLL: Potential 1D X buyers - still 1D X or 5D Mark III now?



## waving_odd (Mar 1, 2012)

Now the rumored but highly likely 5D Mark III is imminent. And its specs make me think that Canon doesn't mind the 5D series further cannibalizing the 1D series even more than the what 5D2 did. I for one drooled over the 1D X high ISO performance and killer AF. But if 5D Mark 3 can do it only 1 stop less than 1D X and has similar but simplified 61-pt AF, I can totally see myself pre-ordering _two_ 5D3's instead.

What are your plans?


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 1, 2012)

Wait for the 5d4? :-[


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 1, 2012)

I was never going to buy a 1Dx
if i wanted the intergrated bulky grip i'd get a 1D4 (might still)
but a couple of 5Dmk3s will surely find a home


----------



## waving_odd (Mar 1, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I was never going to buy a 1Dx
> if i wanted the intergrated bulky grip i'd get a 1D4 (might still)
> but a couple of 5Dmk3s will surely find a home



I was just wondering how adamant other potential 1D X buyers are and what their rationales are.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Mar 1, 2012)

No, really, I wanted the 5d3 from day one. When the original 5d came out I thought: "Yes, FF will be $1299 in a few years." Wow, I was off on that.

Bring the 5D3 on.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 1, 2012)

Still not fully committed to the 1D X, but strongly leaning that way so voted accordingly. Reserving final judgement until after the _official_ announcement. I don't feel the need to wait for reviews - I'm sure both cameras will be excellent. What I'm waiting for is the tech articles from Canon, similar to what they did for the 1D X, with the details of the systems, particularly AF and metering. I'm not bothered by the lower MP count of the 1D X, there's really not a huge difference between 22 MP and 18 MP (but on the other side of the fence, the difference between 36 and 16 MP would make for a harder decision). Aside from the obvious features of double the fps and a stop more ISO, there are a few minor things that incline me to the 1D X:


I prefer two CF to one each CF + SD
Integrated grip (annoyed by the flex of the separate grip)
Spot metering linked to any AF point
Customizable limits on shutter speed and aperture
Higher flash sync speed

Note that some of those are assumptions, which is a big reason I'm waiting for official information. 

Ultimately, though, it may be as simple as the fact that the 1D X is 'the best', and I want 'the best'...


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 1, 2012)

"(unpaid hobbyist *wants* full specs of 1D X)"

Right now in my mind, I'm 70/30 1D X. I'm a unpaid hobbyist who needs very good low light capabilities, a good AF system, and decent FPS, with more weight on the first two, than the latter. 

That puts me in the wait and see category. Right now it looks like a tough decision, the 1D X clearly exceeds the 5D III in the three areas I'm mainly looking at, but I would like to see by how much. Specifically what the 5D III can do, especially in terms of the exact specifics of how it's AF system is going to operate. 

Another caveat is, I'd really like to have a body in hand by August, that might push me to the 1D X depending on when the 5D III is available.

Wow...CR is acting weird with edits today.

EDIT: I see Neuro posted, what I'm waiting for is for him to make a decision and to provide a detailed post explaining the pros and cons for his deicsion. 

Actually his post did highlight one thing I like about the 1D X, the spot metering for any AF point and then of course there's the little bit about liking to have the best. But, for $3000 saved I could have the best immediately in the 24-70 II, decisions decsions.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 2, 2012)

Decided not to get 1DX so bought a lens instead 

Spot metering linked to any AF point is on earlier 1 Series too


----------



## waving_odd (Mar 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Spot metering linked to any AF point



Right. 1D X's 100k-pixel RGB metering and its association to AF are really droolable. And spot metering at the chosen AF point is just at a total different level. BTW, does anyone know if D800's 90k RGB metering can do the same?


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 2, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > I was never going to buy a 1Dx
> ...



the grips are either love or hate i'm in the hate camp a non gripped 1Dx would have been fine but it is looking like the 5D3 is going to fit the bill nicely

as neuro said metering linked to AF point would be nice though

difference between 18MP and 22MP isnt much and not an issue i hope the IQ difference is not huge either
REALLY looking forward to some high res raw samples from both cameras

It looks like canon listened to most concerns regarding the 5D2 with this camera
I want to preoprder but I am worried about being on the bleeding edge if there are problems or issues with early models so might hold off till i can get my hands on one in the flesh and try it out.


----------



## kirispupis (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm in a bit different camp but here is where my opinions have taken me.

- When the 1DX was announced, I put in a preorder immediately.
- Later on, I realized I didn't really need the 1DX and I allocated most of the budget elsewhere. I picked up an 8-15 fisheye, microscope objective, and a Stackshot. I do not regret this decision.
- I still kept enough money put aside for a 5D3 at $3k. My feeling was I would buy one.
- Now that the 5D3 has been (not fully) announced, I am disappointed. I am disappointed both by the higher price and the specs. I find it very difficult to justify it.
- When I look at the 1DX, though, I find it a bit more justifiable. The 5D3 really just looks like a 5D2 with a bit better high ISO and the AF of the 7D. The 1DX adds the following.
1) even better high ISO
2) better metering - ability to meter on an AF point
3) improved AF
4) double the fps
5) weather sealing
6) more customization
7) better ergonomics
- I therefore find myself in a debate. If I do move to another camera, the 1DX is more the camera I would expect. It is a significant improvement on top of the 5D2. On the other hand, it is very expensive.

Unless the 5D3 has much better high ISO than I think it will, at this point I am unlikely to move to it. I am, however, more likely to move to a 1DX in the future. Of course, I still have to justify the 1DX compared to other things that I would buy, but strongly in favor of the 1DX this time around is the fact that I have already bought them.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm #1 in a few places in Canada for both... but they'll be rented at Lens Rentals Canada.

If I was just getting one for personal use, I'd get a 5D3...


----------



## dunkers (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't think the 5Dmk3 is going to eat into the sales of the 1DX that much. The 1DX is marketed to a specific group of people who demand that workhorse of a camera. Those people are going to get the 1DX no matter what. 6fps isn't going to cut it for professional sports photographers. The weather sealing of the 1DX is unmatched in the Canon lineup. 

The 5dmk3 is for people like me who crave for the 1DX, but are more than happy to get the 5dmk3. I love the specs of the 1DX as much as the next guy, but that monster fps isn't a must have for me. I baby my cameras so tank-like weather sealing isn't a huge must for me either.


----------



## rbr (Mar 2, 2012)

How about none of the above? Neither focus with an 800mm + !.4x? Then long live the 1D4. I wouldn't waste my money on either of these 2 manual focus cameras. I'd rather they left out the exposure meter than the AF with f8. To each his own, and these 2 cameras ain't mine.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 2, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> ...bought a lens instead



Yeah, me, too. Had the cash for the 1D X, spent some on a 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6L IS a month ago. Fortunately, I've re-accumulated a sufficient stack of cash for the 1D X.  Extra funds will be needed for the new flash and an L-bracket...


----------



## krjc (Mar 2, 2012)

I want to keep for the life of product so the 1Dx is a good deal when number of shutter activations are taken into consideration.


----------



## pwp (Mar 2, 2012)

This is a _tiny _bit premature! Neither camera has started shipping yet, been properly reviewed or had real world user feedback fed back into communities like this one. 

When we have an informed position we'll be able to say whether or not to skip the 1DX and buy a 5DIII for half the price. Spec lists are one thing, but personally I prefer to read trusted reviews of genuine shipping copies.

Buy hey, this really is enjoyable...this is a moment we have all been waiting for for much too long. For my style of shooting the 61 point AF is the killer spec. Being able to drop an AF point right onto a subject's eye without doing the dreaded "focus & recompose" is gold. And it's not that long ago that 6FPS was _fast_!

I'm leaving my 1DX pre-order in place for now. But if the 5DIII is stacked with performance surprises I might just make the switch.

Paul Wright


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 2, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > ...bought a lens instead
> ...



Hmmm.....40 too late to go back to university and become a scientist?


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 2, 2012)

pwp said:


> ...this is a moment we have all been waiting for for much too long.



Very true and I have to say I'm happy at this point to have the option at least thinking about two different options, that are both very good in their own right.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 2, 2012)

rbr said:


> How about none of the above? Neither focus with an 800mm + !.4x? Then long live the 1D4. I wouldn't waste my money on either of these 2 manual focus cameras. I'd rather they left out the exposure meter than the AF with f8. To each his own, and these 2 cameras ain't mine.



I have a 600 f/4 which I expect to use with a 2x. Long live my 1D4


----------



## wockawocka (Mar 2, 2012)

I had 2 1Dx's on order but the 5D3 has this over / the same as, the 1Dx:

Lighter, AF system practically the same, Higher MP

If it wasn't that I trusted pro bodies and their extra features more I'd probably cancel both orders and go purely 5D but I'll get one of each.

For weddings just how much 'noticeable' difference in IQ will the client see between both bodies?


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 2, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> For weddings just how much 'noticeable' difference in IQ will the client see between both bodies?



Very good question - I cant see the difference between the 1D4 and 5D2 for shots in reasonable light/flash. I would guess it will be pretty much the same for the 1DX and the 5D3 (printing at A3/16x10)

If the IQ are much the same then the choice would be made on the other IQ enhancing features such as the metering on the AF point, multiple AF point metering etc

A harder choice would be between a 1D4 and a 5DIII as they are not a million miles away in price.

We are talking use as a wedding camera here.

I appreciate that weddings can be done with other bodies too - but we are looking at the best Canon for the job. Even my old 40D would make a good job at a wedding, but just not the best.


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 2, 2012)

This is interesting:



> Canon has also evolved the sensor technology, reworking the internals of each pixel on the way to producing what is promised to be a considerably less noisy sensor than its predecessor (and the 5D Mark II was already pretty good in this respect). Westfall indicates that at moderate-to-high ISO sensitivities, the 5D Mark III has about a two-stop advantage over the 5D Mark II. As an example, he says, an ISO 3200 picture shot with the new model has roughly the dynamic range, noise and other characteristics of an ISO 800 picture shot with its predecessor.
> 
> He emphasizes that the bulk of the higher ISO image quality improvement comes from enhancements to the image sensor itself, as opposed to heavier-duty noise reduction being applied once the picture has been converted from analog to digital form. The only camera from Canon that will beat the image quality of the 5D Mark III at higher sensitivities, says Westfall, is the EOS-1D X.
> 
> http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-11675-12364


----------



## waving_odd (Mar 6, 2012)

wockawocka said:


> I had 2 1Dx's on order but the 5D3 has this over / the same as, the 1Dx:
> 
> Lighter, AF system practically the same, Higher MP
> 
> ...



I've switched my pre-order of 1D X to two 5D III's. It looks like by the time the general public is still waiting for their 1D X pre-order to be filled, I might have been actually having fun with 5D III for at least a month on client assignments.

I'm also considering to get one of each and I'm pretty sure a used 5D III within the first 6 months will still be a hotcake. One of my 2 5D III's is more likely to be the stop gap before getting 1D X.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Mar 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Still not fully committed to the 1D X, but strongly leaning that way so voted accordingly. Reserving final judgement until after the _official_ announcement. I don't feel the need to wait for reviews - I'm sure both cameras will be excellent. What I'm waiting for is the tech articles from Canon, similar to what they did for the 1D X, with the details of the systems, particularly AF and metering. I'm not bothered by the lower MP count of the 1D X, there's really not a huge difference between 22 MP and 18 MP (but on the other side of the fence, the difference between 36 and 16 MP would make for a harder decision). Aside from the obvious features of double the fps and a stop more ISO, there are a few minor things that incline me to the 1D X:
> 
> 
> I prefer two CF to one each CF + SD
> ...



Interestingly enough, if you pop over to the Canon USA website and click over to the 1Dx page, you'll see this note buried at the bottom of the page:



> *The EOS-1D X has not been authorized as required by the rules of the Federal Communications Commission. These devices are not and may not be offered for sale or lease, or sold or leased, until authorization is obtained.



I've never seen that before on any camera listing. I'm wondering if it's possible to see if the FCC has approved other cameras in the past (like the new 5D3 for example), or does the the 1Dx have something in it that requires an FCC approval.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 6, 2012)

sublime LightWorks said:


> I've never seen that before on any camera listing. I'm wondering if it's possible to see if the FCC has approved other cameras in the past (like the new 5D3 for example), or does the the 1Dx have something in it that requires an FCC approval.



Like WiFi?


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 6, 2012)

waiting on f8


----------



## bigblue1ca (Mar 6, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen that before on any camera listing. I'm wondering if it's possible to see if the FCC has approved other cameras in the past (like the new 5D3 for example), or does the the 1Dx have something in it that requires an FCC approval.
> ...



That's what I was thinking, but not being an American I have no clue if the FCC regulates WiFi bands/devices?


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Mar 6, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> sublime LightWorks said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen that before on any camera listing. I'm wondering if it's possible to see if the FCC has approved other cameras in the past (like the new 5D3 for example), or does the the 1Dx have something in it that requires an FCC approval.
> ...



Yes, but that's an option on most of the camera's, and it is an external option here. You would think that would be stated on the Wifi module, not the camera. You don't need the module to operate that camera and it's not built-in.

It's just funny I had never seen that on any previous camera announcements, and I'm wondering if it does not have current FCC approval, if that's the delay. Think about it, would you roll these off an assembly line if they weren't approved yet for FCC radio noise interference? And if you did, and found out you had to make a pretty significant shielding change, then what?

Sell the failing ones overseas? But you could not use them in the US....

This is kinda interesting, because if the line has not started producing them yet pending FCC approval, it might be a lot longer than April/May for them to start showing up.


----------



## sublime LightWorks (Mar 6, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > sublime LightWorks said:
> ...



Yes the FCC does regulate that, but as I mentioned in another reply above, the wifi is in an optional module, not in the camera. I would not have expected to see such a statement on the camera itself.


----------



## CandiColoredPixels (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm still shooting to purchase the 1DX. The Mark III only has about 6FPS, which just isn't quite fast enough for me. I'm working with the Mark II and at 4FPS it's tough to work with while shooting college sports.


----------



## deerylou (Mar 7, 2012)

*Canon 5D Mark III vs 1DX*

Just curious - as a wedding photographer - I'm ready to upgrade from my 5D Mark II, which has given me considerable focusing issues (another subject all together) - if money were no object (ha) - would a 1DX be the best bet, or would it be overkill? I want to purchase the camera best suited for my needs: low light situations, gorgeous portraits and a BETTER AUTOFOCUS 

What would or are you all going to do?


----------



## wrack_of_lamb (Mar 7, 2012)

waving_odd said:


> BTW, does anyone know if D800's 90k RGB metering can do the same?



The D800 has the ability to meter off of an AF point. In fact, many inexpensive Nikon bodies have had this feature, including the Nikon D40 from 2006 and the newer D3100 and D5100. I'm not sure why only the 1-series has it.


----------



## nightbreath (Mar 8, 2012)

wrack_of_lamb said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, does anyone know if D800's 90k RGB metering can do the same?
> ...



It's simply because manufacturers have to distinguish different product lines. I believe Canon's aim is to make 5D best selling product (as both 1D X and 5D Mark III are great all-around cameras and you'd defenitely want one of those for yourself), whereas Nikon have clear separation of the target audience their professional cameras aimed for.


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 8, 2012)

wrack_of_lamb said:


> waving_odd said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, does anyone know if D800's 90k RGB metering can do the same?
> ...



The 5DIII has this capability as well.


----------



## noodles (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry if this an ackward question but: Is it possible to select pre-defined cases directly from the exposure mode button? And if yes, how many cases can be assigned?


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm very much in the market for one of them. The 5d3 would be a great replacement for my 5d2 but would the 1dx offer even more? Would it save me time in post by having more accurate exposure and white balance (?)? Would I keep it longer due to the extended shutter life? (probably not  )

It's a complicated equation.

Fundamentally the 5d3 seems to solve all of the problems I had with the 5d2 so the obvious smart money would take that, but at the same time I wonder whether the 1dx would offer me some extra things which were worthwhile.

My only disappointment is the battery life on the 1dx


----------



## briansquibb (Mar 8, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> I'm very much in the market for one of them. The 5d3 would be a great replacement for my 5d2 but would the 1dx offer even more? Would it save me time in post by having more accurate exposure and white balance (?)? Would I keep it longer due to the extended shutter life? (probably not  )
> 
> It's a complicated equation.
> 
> ...



Look at the Canon site where they list the 1DX features. See what extra it offers and decide wheter you want to pay for them

The headline benefits are probably fps and weatherproofing


----------



## DzPhotography (Mar 8, 2012)

Planning to get 1DX in August / September when funds are complete 

Then will be probably saving up for 5D3 and maybe getting rid of 7D as backup.

Voted accordingly


----------



## Archangel72 (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm still want to buy 1Dx, but... ???

In last few days I red many articles, previews & reviews considering new Canon EOS 5D MarkIII, and the stuff there is pretty convincing.
Pictures I saw from 5DMarkIII, videos, noise levels, resolution, new 61 point AF system, 6fps, audio controls, new body... all that for 3.090,00 Euros (body only) !
They implement so many good things from 1Dx, that I really have to ask myself do I need IDx any more.

I understand that 1Dx is professional camera with even more robust body, 12fps, and little less noise than 5DMarkIII, but...

Now my question is... is 1Dx that much better than 5D MarkIII that can easily justify it's double price (around 6.000,00 Euros, maybe even more than that).
Canon has to put a little more effort for pottentional 1Dx buyers, cause, 5DMarkIII looks really, really good.
Is the gap between these 2 cameras big enough (except the price)?
I will wait a little longer for reviews and comparission between these two, but I admit, I'm a little confused right now.
Please Canon, remove my doubts. 

Archangel72


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (Mar 8, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > I'm very much in the market for one of them. The 5d3 would be a great replacement for my 5d2 but would the 1dx offer even more? Would it save me time in post by having more accurate exposure and white balance (?)? Would I keep it longer due to the extended shutter life? (probably not  )
> ...


Yes - I had a pretty good look through. I don't need fps and waterproofing that much, but there are other differences - notably the extra 100k sensor and what it does to exposure accuracy. That would help me *if* it's better than the one of the 5d3. That's what I'm waiting to find out.

Also, I want to feel both in my hands too (5d with battery grip). That will definitely play a part in my decision.


----------



## DzPhotography (Mar 8, 2012)

Archangel72 said:


> I'm still want to buy 1Dx, but... ???
> 
> In last few days I red many articles, previews & reviews considering new Canon EOS 5D MarkIII, and the stuff there is pretty convincing.
> Pictures I saw from 5DMarkIII, videos, noise levels, resolution, new 61 point AF system, 6fps, audio controls, new body... all that for 3.090,00 Euros (body only) !
> ...


I think you replaced a 4 by a 0 in that price...Body is 3.499,- EUR over here ???


----------



## Archangel72 (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope, 3.190,00 Euro in Italy, price changed up for the last 5 hours.

Check this site  

http://www.fotocolombo.it/shop/index.php?content=category&idCategory=1269&language=it


----------



## cps_user (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a 1dx and 5d3 on pre-order, but I might switch the 1d for another 5d. Just need to get my hands on a 5d to see if the build quality is good enough. 

the 1d is faster, but I don't need it. Other things are: better flash sync speed (1/250 versus 200), integrated grip, ethernet port, better metering system, presumably better sensor performance (at higher iso's, but how much better, if any at all?), more power to drive lenses (i.e. faster focusing), and more buttons to customize. 

5d3 is smaller and lighter (without grip, of course), a bit more resolution, silent mode (1dx has it, but not as silent as 5d and no continuous mode for silent)

Question: is the 1d worth more than 2200 euro's for me personally? Maybe not..


----------



## DzPhotography (Mar 8, 2012)

Archangel72 said:


> Nope, 3.190,00 Euro in Italy, price changed up for the last 5 hours.
> 
> Check this site
> 
> http://www.fotocolombo.it/shop/index.php?content=category&idCategory=1269&language=it


Official announcement price is 3.499,- EUR. Maybe you Italians get it cheaper than uns Belgians


----------



## Isurus (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't had this much indecision in a gear purchase ever. I'm considering four options right now:


Purchase the 1D X
Purchase the 5D MIII, as well as the grip and new flash system
Purchase the 5D MIII, as well as the grip and a new lens
Purchase the 5D MIII and the ID MIV (more pricey in total, but an interesting option none-the-less)

I'm leaning towards on of the 5D MIII options, simply because there are some other things I'd like to get as well as I could use my 1D X fund to fund those purchases. While I could, I'm not terribly interested in dropping 10K+ right now. The only things I'd really miss are the flash sync speed and moveable spot metering. I figure if it drives me nuts, I'll just flip the camera and buy the 1D X after all.

Edit - you'd think an Actuary could count...


----------



## Archangel72 (Mar 8, 2012)

Actually, I'm from Croatia, but I will buy my entire equipment in that shop, cause, prices are fair.
I already bought my Gitzo (tripod) there, and the rest of my future equipment just awaits arrival of 1Dx ;D
Can't wait to start "shooting" with it.
Canon, have mercy...


----------



## willrobb (Mar 8, 2012)

I have two healthy 5DmkII bodies now which are fulfilling my requirements. One body is more than 2 years old, one only 3 months old. If/when the older one starts to be unreliable I'll get a 1DX or 5D3 depending on how work is going, then when the other 5DmkII needs retiring I'll get the other. Hopefully it won't be in the next year, will give time for plenty of reviews to come out hopefully a price drop


----------



## dwischnewski (Mar 8, 2012)

I was thinking of getting the 1DX if, and only if, the 5DIII would feature a MP count in the regions of the D800. I was really scared that this could happen.

Since the 5DIII features a moderate 22 MP, a probably great AF system, and uses the same batteries as my 5DII and 7D, I ordered it within an hour of learning its specs.

For the 7D, I have a buyer already. It was the backup body to my 5DII and a shutter count of a little over 31K and is in pretty much prestine order. It will leave me on the 21st of March, hoping to put my fingers on the 5DII the next day


----------

